

Audiobooks for Programmers - skinnyarms
http://joezack.com/2013/09/15/audiobooks-for-programmers/

======
skinnyarms
I would love to hear Joe read the "Joel on Software" books, I was a big fan of
the Stack(Overflow|Exchange) podcast.

